# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 53)



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2020)

*What kind of woodworking tools did you ask Santa for? 
And Did you get everything on your list?
What are your New Years' woodworking related resolutions?*

A 3 part question this week. Since 2020 decided it has an extra week, I decided to end it with a triple shot just for good measure.


_*I wish you all a Happy and Prosperous New Year and may the new one be better than the last,
Here's to a bright New Year and a good swift kick in the ass to the past,
Here's to the good things that are yet to come and to the fond memories that we hold fast,
And may this New Year*_* be the best year yet,
I wish your joy in woodworking will always last!*








**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
May the Force be with you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 27, 2020)

I ask for nothing wood working related and once again got it. Resolution, to find the floor in the shop and maybe the buried lathe along the back wall.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2020)

I didnt ask for anything wood working related either. Ill experiment with making some tool rest for my lathes and I did get a new gopro hero 9 camera so I can see myself doing a few more wood working videos just for fun. Dont really have any resolutions either, just a very long to do bucket list. It's going to be weekends only for the shop with my new job work schedule but that's ok. The money I'm making is going to allow me to upgrade some of my tools and machines. I also need to share what little time I have with outdoor projects for the house next year. I need to do more concrete work, and the garage is badly in need of a roof. It's got 2 layers that need to be torn off before a new roof can be put down, not sure if I'm going to do it myself or contract it out yet, I'm not getting any younger and I'm not super skilled at roofing.
But I had a great Christmas! Hope you all did too.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 27, 2020)

Dewalt cordless greasegun- and a rolling magnet for driveway- more for tractor but Tractor is my go to tool for fine woodworking...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Dec 27, 2020)

I bought me a lathe so I told my wife I was good, don't get me anything. I'm determined to get my Shop in better shape this year, started yesterday redoing the pegboard on the wall behind the new lathe, going through what's there and putting up a rack for my lathe tools.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 27, 2020)

New table saw......like @woodtickgreg has ordered. Mine will be in 4 or 5 months to use for the new house we are trying to put together. Going to wait for the new shop to be built on our property. I added a 6 foot extension to the side of the garage to go to the mud room along the end of the house. I will use the saw to build upper and lower cabinets for about 16 feet since we won’t have a basement. At least that is my rationalization for my wish.

I just need to spend more time in the garage honing skills and working off the project list. Good start this month, just have to keep it going!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2020)

I got a new belt/disc sander! 





My resolution is to finally clean my shop. Hahaha
No seriously. I will.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2020)

Very cool Marc, a 2" belt sander is on my radar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 27, 2020)

I got my dozuki saw and the brackets to put an outfeed on my table saw so I quit dropping wood onto the ground (and getting my hands too close to the blade trying to quit dropping wood onto the ground). Not really resolutions but I plan to finish a couple guitars using the jigs and stuff I bought earlier and put that outfeed on my table saw. Oh I know - I need to make a rack for storing clamps. Right now they're just hanging on nails pounded into the side of a plywood storage cabinet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 27, 2020)

No woodworking list and thus no tools for gifts, although I’m seriously looking at treating myself to a router table. I’ve sold enough stuff recently to almost pay for one.

Like everyone here, my resolution is to clean the shop. No, really! And to prove it, several years of those cutoffs you just cannot bear to part with because someday that piece will be just right for a project, are moving to the wood stove. This is day 2 of feeding it my scraps and there is more yet to come.

Reactions: Like 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 27, 2020)

Two Gouges I asked for will arrive sometime after all this mail mess gets sorted out. Headset magnifier, auto center punch, and a micro screwdriver set.

My resolution is to finally get my lathe off my workbench, and get a stand/cabinet built for it. Really want to have the cabinet (with drawers) be able to hold all lathe accessories, but paralysis by analysis is at work. 

Greg's stand that he made for his Rikon is exactly what I need (same lathe as mine), but trying to decide If I want integrated storage or not is what's stopping me from building it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 27, 2020)

I didn’t ask for anything for Christmas... did get an electric brand ... 
my New Years Resolution is to spend more time with my wife ,kids, and grandkids 
And more time in my shop..
The recovery process from my accident has been a long 15 months ... am up to 5 hours a day in my shop ... just finished a set of mesquite kitchen cabinets for a friend that helped every day ... 
also, want to thank .two good friends that stood with me and really stepped up and helped my wife ... @Tony and @AgainstThe Grain ... you guys were life savers ... and a big thank you to all you guys that said a prayer and commented on my well being... thank you

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 9


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 27, 2020)

Good to hear Wendell. Glad everything is going well. First thing you had to build was a stool so that Tony could step up! Sorry @Tony I had to. 
BTW...those cabinets were beautiful!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 27, 2020)

woodman6415 said:


> I didn’t ask for anything for Christmas... did get an electric brand ...
> my New Years Resolution is to spend more time with my wife ,kids, and grandkids
> And more time in my shop..
> The recovery process from my accident has been a long 15 months ... am up to 5 hours a day in my shop ... just finished a set of mesquite kitchen cabinets for a friend that helped every day ...
> also, want to thank .two good friends that stood with me and really stepped up and helped my wife ... @Tony and @AgainstThe Grain ... you guys were life savers ... and a big thank you to all you guys that said a prayer and commented on my well being... thank you


I was more than happy to help and I'm more glad that you're still around to need help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2020)

I second the "I'm glad your still around with us"

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 28, 2020)

I didn’t ask for any new tools,I didn’t have a list, and I’d like to expand my woodworking from,mostly pens and small lathe items,to start making boxes this next year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 28, 2020)

Well, I asked fo:r some 2 x 72 sanding belts; some Dude wipes; to have the rugged good looks of either Sam Elliott, Tom Selleck, George Strait, or even the thirsty Dos Equis guy; the Sigma 200-500 f2.8; the watercolor skills of Ogden Pleissner, Andew Wyeth, Steve Hanks or even Dean Crouser; a humvee to work on; clothes like Tom Selleck got to wear in Quigley; some abs; the poster of the Hardy Girl; the deep gravely voice of Sam Elliott, or even Delow Jewkes (Glen Gripe on Mayberry); or even a chocolate Texas sheet cake. Well, since I don't deserve any of that - I didn't get any of it. But I'm still happy and thankful!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 28, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> No woodworking list and thus no tools for gifts, although I’m seriously looking at treating myself to a router table. I’ve sold enough stuff recently to almost pay for one.
> 
> Like everyone here, my resolution is to clean the shop. No, really! And to prove it, several years of those cutoffs you just cannot bear to part with because someday that piece will be just right for a project, are moving to the wood stove. This is day 2 of feeding it my scraps and there is more yet to come.
> 
> View attachment 198740


Good Larwd Tom those scraps are other peoples treasures. Put them on here for sale!!


woodtickgreg said:


> I second the "I'm glad your still around with us"


@woodman6415
I'll third the "I'm glad your still around with us"

I asked for ROS and got a mouse detail sander. That's cool! Also a oscillating multitool. I know it's still coming OH and I'm getting a new tablesaw

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 28, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> or even a chocolate Texas sheet cake. I didn't get any of it. But I'm still happy and thankful!


I can understand the rest of the story BUT no sheet cake!! OMG

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 28, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> I can understand the rest of the story BUT no sheet cake!! OMG


It was traumatic!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 28, 2020)

I told my wife I reallyyyyyy wanted the sawstop contractor saw. But I was just pulling her leg. I’m only a few hundred off from it. My wife and I agreed no gifts this year, we would just concentrate on our two little ones. I surprised her with a new laptop (she’s a teacher). She felt bad that she didn’t buy me anything, which we obviously agreed on. So she ordered me some alumilite so I can start resin casting. Still want that sawstop bad though.

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 29, 2020)

Mike Hill said:


> Well, I asked fo:r some 2 x 72 sanding belts; some Dude wipes; to have the rugged good looks of either Sam Elliott, Tom Selleck, George Strait, or even the thirsty Dos Equis guy; the Sigma 200-500 f2.8; the watercolor skills of Ogden Pleissner, Andew Wyeth, Steve Hanks or even Dean Crouser; a humvee to work on; clothes like Tom Selleck got to wear in Quigley; some abs; the poster of the Hardy Girl; the deep gravely voice of Sam Elliott, or even Delow Jewkes (Glen Gripe on Mayberry); or even a chocolate Texas sheet cake. Well, since I don't deserve any of that - I didn't get any of it. But I'm still happy and thankful!


Who doesn't want to look and talk like Sam Elliott?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2020)

Tony said:


> Who doesn't want to look and talk like Sam Elliott?



Michele says she's happy with my face. (Although I know she really likes Bruce Springsteen  )

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 29, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Michele says she's happy with my face. (Although I know she really likes Bruce Springsteen  )


Nikki has never said that. She tries not to lie..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 29, 2020)

My wife doesn't like it when female types come up and ask me if I am Michael MacDonald. Which is kinda strange because I had no idea who he was until that started happening. Willie, Waylan, and the boys were who I knew about.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> or even a chocolate Texas sheet cake.





Wildthings said:


> I can understand the rest of the story BUT no sheet cake!! OMG



MMMMMM....I haven't had sheet cake in years. I'm gunna have to remedy that.


----------

